# Safari : récupérer l'historique effacé par mégarde



## cricri041978 (27 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, 
je souhaiterais savoir si il est possible de récupérer l'historique de Safari quand il est effacé par mégarde,...

Merci

Cricri041978


----------



## Aliboron (27 Mars 2012)

Je pense que tu devrais :
- quitter Safari
- te positionner sur le dossier ~/Bibliothèque/*Safari*_ (où la tilde ~ symbolise le compte utilisateur, la "petite maison")_
- lancer Time Machine
- restaurer le fichier *History.plist* (voire toute le dossier) à un moment qui te convient.


----------

